# africancichlidau, no killing please (duw)



## nickvelez (Mar 27, 2006)

I believe these pics could send him into a killing frenzy. Please stay calm!

white lipped female



















cb 2000. hope you like!


----------



## herptrader (Mar 27, 2006)

A magnificent looking specimen. Looks as if it has just sloughed and in its prime.

I am unaware of any of these in Australian collections but it would be nice to think that there a some. Is anybody aware of these being kept in Australia? I have certainly never seen any on the Herp Trader.


----------



## FAY (Mar 27, 2006)

Fanstastic!! STOP Showing Off!! HEHE


----------



## Vat69 (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes there are some being held in captivity. I remember there being a thread about it a while ago...I'm sure there's gotta be more off licence being held aswell, but I guess that's a given.


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh My God, Oh My God, Oh My God. No killing but is suicide an option. I am in love, what an absolutely magnificent Animal! Thanks for posting those pics I have drooled all down the front of my shirt. To my knowledge there are only two, possibly 3 in captivity in Australia at this current time. When you look at these animals why would anyone want a Chondro or one of those funny coloured albino thingies?
Beautiful animal mate, Gimme!!


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 27, 2006)

what is it exactly?


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 27, 2006)

It's a white lipped python Ms. Peas and a magnificent example of one too  L. Albertisii


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 27, 2006)

native to?


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 27, 2006)

australasia


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 27, 2006)

really? I haven't heard of them before. Are they really rare? or people just dont dont keep them?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

Torres Strait Islands as far as Australia goes Nina  

The white-lipped python (D'Alberti's python) occurs throughout most parts of tropical New Guinea and nearby islands. Two geographical or colour races are known. The "northern" or "golden" race occurs north of the central dividing mountain range and are found all along the north of the mountain range from Sorong to the east coast of PNG. Populations are also known from Salawati island (West Irian, Indonesia), Biak island (West Irian, Indonesia), the islands of the Bismarck Archipelago (New Ireland, PNG). The "southern" or "black" race occurs in the south of the mountain range. Specimens of the southern race were collected as far west as Timika, (West Irian, Indonesia) to the east coast of PNG (Central District) and from the northern most islands of the Torres Strait, belonging to Australia.

:shock: what a sensational specimen.. awesome... do you have access to a male?


----------



## basketcase (Mar 27, 2006)

nothing worth making a fuss over. its just a funny lookin water python... dont u rkn sdaji?


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 27, 2006)

Well this might cause some dissention but some people reckon there is an isolated population in the North of the big island known commonly as Australia.


----------



## alby (Mar 27, 2006)

looks like a water python who dosnt know how to put the lippy on properly :lol:


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 27, 2006)

very nice looking snake (wish I had access to a male!!)


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 27, 2006)

africancichlidau said:


> Well this might cause some dissention but some people reckon there is an isolated population in the North of the big island known commonly as Australia.



I think that story comes from old records, which almost certainly were misidentified Water Pythons. Some of the errors in the old records are quite startling, the old records of Death Adders in Victoria are sitting there, but if you bother to go to the museum and check the pickled specimen, you'll see the snake sitting there with the Death Adder label, but you'll notice that it's actually a Bardick! Antaresia perthensis was supposedly from Perth and they were sure enough about it to give it a name which means "From Perth", but as we know, they're nowhere near it. I'd bet 1000:1 that there are no White Lipped Pythons on mainland Australia and the superficial similarity to Water Pythons makes the confusion very much the most likely case.

Very pretty snakes. If fuscus weren't available I'd possibly be screaming to get some White Lippeds. The gold type don't do much for me, but the blacks are very nice. I've never actually seen one, but from what I can tell, I'd prefer fuscus. White Lippeds have a very bad reputation for being nasty, but then again, so do Water Pythons. I've spoken to foreign keepers who says theirs are completely docile. Apparently they're quite difficult to breed.


----------



## purplefunkything (Mar 27, 2006)

alby said:


> looks like a water python who dosnt know how to put the lippy on properly :lol:



yip, very pretty but does sort of look like someone didnt finish their 'paint by numbers' pic


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 27, 2006)

thanx colin for pointing out my ignorance! :lol:


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 27, 2006)

Nickvelez: thanks for posting the pictures  
Would you care to share some of your experiences with them?


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 27, 2006)

I wonder how many are in captivity in Europe ? :wink:


----------



## peterescue (Mar 27, 2006)

head is dissimmilar to the head of a water python. Found in Australia? yeah, try and bring one in from those Australian islands in Torres Strait and see how Australian AQIS think they are. Population on the top of Cape York????, anythings possible, its a day away by boat :twisted:


----------



## Splitmore (Mar 27, 2006)

> Well this might cause some dissention but some people reckon there is an isolated population in the North of the big island known commonly as Australia.


Unless I'm seriously mistaken they have never been found on mainland Australia, and would only barely qualify as a native animal. 
Isn't it funny that for all intents and purposes these are an exotic animal so why haven't the usual suspects chipped in on this one?


----------



## peterescue (Mar 27, 2006)

When I lived(70s) in Brisbane the ships docked across the road. It was pretty much open house once they docked and people came and went without any interference. I remember friends being given gifts by crew members from the islands. they were generally plants and foodstuffs but if you asked they could bring you other things.


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Mar 27, 2006)

Difficult to keep them when they are captive farmed animals. They do tend to make eccelent captives when they are captive bred. The black and whites are a little more difficult to get a hold of. High humidity loving snakes too. Their heads in real life looks more like a carpet python head than anything else. Very nice temperamental snakes though!


----------



## nickvelez (Mar 27, 2006)

I bought a cb 1.2 trio last October.They are by far the most alert, lively snakes i have. They can be very defensive and any movement can set them off. I handle them all without any bites yet. Once out of their tanks they are quite happy to climb all over me while I am cleaning out their cages. I keep them seperately but I've introduced the male to both the girls within the last month. Not seen any signs of breeding. the male has generally been in a different hide in the mornings. They are great feeders. Very pleased with them!


----------

